# Lastolite Octabox 102cm with which boom stand?



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 4, 2013)

After using my new Octa from Lastolite with the "normal" straight stand I have got in a set with my much smaller Ezybox, I realized, I need something with a counterweight.
I use it with the speedlight bracket, the LL2701 for 1 or 2 speedlights.
My shortlist contains 2 versions of the Manfrotto 420: 420b or 420csu.
Will the 420b enough, or is this box too heavy and I need the 420csu?
The difference in cost doesnt matter so much as I like to buy and have fun, not fiddling around with just a bit too small/lightweight gear.
On the other way, when I have to carry this stand to another place, it would be nice to have the version with less weight.
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know if this is a directly useful answer but I have a pair of Lastolite 24" Ezyboxes which are balanced on their stands by the (8 AA) battery packs for the flashes; They're on rods about 20 inches long. I did it for convenience rather than out of a specific need to balance anything, but it worked out ok.

Jim


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 5, 2013)

So a rod in the conterdirection of the box?
Hm. Nice idea. 
Maybe I can use the hole for the umbrella.
I check it- tomorrow.
Thank you.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2013)

That's what I did; I'll get a photo later this evening.

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2013)

Like this. Being a little obsessive I plan to get a proper piece of tube to fit the hole in the bracket, and to have made threaded extensions for them so I can retain the batteries with a wingnut or something.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2013)

That is genius! Thanks Jim.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 6, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> That is genius! Thanks Jim.



You're welcome! I don't know if it's novel or not but it seems to work ok.

Jim


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 6, 2013)

A real good idea,thank you for the pictures.
And it gives an answer too how to fix the CP E4s without harming their cables.


----------

